# Starting Out



## mrcubcadet (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm a teenager in central Indiana. Dad has farmed in his younger years, but got out of it and started renting out land about 15 years ago. He is a crop consultant for CPS, and didn't have time for much of his own farming.

For the past 3 years, I have made beans off of a 5 acre creek bottom, and help rake and do other odds and ends in the 20 acres of hay that we do on the halves with a couple different friends (one to round bale first cutting, other to square bale 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and rarely 5th). I have started collecting some hay equipment, starting with an #47 IH baler, MF conventional till drill, 10' Kewanee disk, and tomorrow..A NH 55 bar rake. Now all I really need is a mower, but I will be borrowing a friends until he gets out of hay, or just hiring it done.

Now, going on my 4th year of farming the 5 acre creek bottom...I am ready to try something new. Once the rain clears up, I am going to disk the bean stubble, and sow wheat. After running that (with the good ole' Gleaner K), I will sow what my dad reccomends..which is teff. After baling that, I am really wanting to start my own alalfa. This is very fertile and soft soil..always makes fair or better crops. What do ya'll reccommend? Will I be ok on this riverbed? It does lay wet, especially during the winter..I figure if I get a good stand next fall. I shall be alright. Thank ya'll in advance..This is a great forum!


----------



## mrcubcadet (Oct 19, 2012)

Here is a couple pictures of the field that I took while it was being combined...Kinda helps you get an idea.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

They are some mighty fine looking beans. As far as hay goes, remember that alfalfa does not like wet feet. Looks like an excellent place to plant some timothy. Good luck with your haying. Best, Mike


----------



## mrcubcadet (Oct 19, 2012)

Never thought about timothy. Can you tell me a little more about it? Specifically, the growing speed..Cuttings..and feed value.

Would it be suitable for square baling?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

So that's what beans look like when they are harvested. Huh. Never saw em before. Is this near a creek? You say creek bottom? Would it be too wet for Alfalfa? Your dad probably would know, but I'm just asking.


----------



## mrcubcadet (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes, the creek is in the wooded area on the other side of the field.

Lays fairly moist, most of the time.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I concur with previous post. Timothy is a cool grass. Bales great. You probably won't get more than two cuttings. Horse people love this type of grass if they can't get an alfalfa mix. If you haven't already, I start with a soil sample. Get to know the extension office folks, make them your best friends. There is a wealth of knowledge there. I google timothy grass, got 11.4 million hits. The Internet is a great resource as well. Timothy Grass: [URL=http://www.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/agr/agr84/agr84]http://www.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/agr/agr84/agr84.htm[/URL]. Best of luck!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike(NDVA) is spot on about Timothy and moisture holding soils.....the above link that weatherman has posted is produced by the U. of Kentucky and is a excellent forage university source. The only thing that I might add is I like the "earlier" maturing varieties as some of the long time standard varieties(Clair) are much slower about maturing. The early varieties will give you a better chance of getting a 2nd cutting. One other thing, Timothy will not stand close cutting at harvest....mow around 4 inches high.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Curious what Timothy yeilds and prices per TON are like in the southern states We can grow it in Pa. there is a demand sells for big bucks if it is made right ........ I often got . Just1 cutting yeilding 2-3 ton and ya had to spray for disease, blight etc.. I gave up on Timothy


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here in my area, typically lots of rain and extraordinary humidity due to the Great Smoky Mountains, we will average around 2 1/2 tons/ac. for first cutting and that will be it for the year. We are not plaqued with timothy blights and diseases....yet. The eastern 1/3 of TN is about the only area you can grow it with much success here. Summertime heat is why we only get one cutting. Timothy sells very well here as in most areas. Lots and lots of horses in TN.

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

mrcubcadet said:


> After baling that, I am really wanting to start my own alalfa.


Still wanting to know if the site will support alfalfa?? Go to Google Earth, locate the field, and then post the latitude and longitude found at the bottom center of the Google Earth image. Or tell me the soil series name/s in that field. With that information, I may be able to answer your question about success with alfalfa in that field. Likely however, previous posters are correct in that this field, lying wet in the winter, will have excess water in the soil to support healthy alfalfa. New alfalfa varieties are coming available that claim to have greater tolerance for wet soil conditions.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I was wondering if alfalfa would dry worth a crap in small field surrounded by trees??Grass hay or Alf/grass mix would dry alot better.


----------



## mrcubcadet (Oct 19, 2012)

vhaby said:


> Still wanting to know if the site will support alfalfa?? Go to Google Earth, locate the field, and then post the latitude and longitude found at the bottom center of the Google Earth image. Or tell me the soil series name/s in that field. With that information, I may be able to answer your question about success with alfalfa in that field. Likely however, previous posters are correct in that this field, lying wet in the winter, will have excess water in the soil to support healthy alfalfa. New alfalfa varieties are coming available that claim to have greater tolerance for wet soil conditions.


Judging by the past winters, I best not take a chance. Probably should go with a Timothy/grass mix.


----------



## mrcubcadet (Oct 19, 2012)

Got my rake this weekend. Took the gearbox off to do an unexpected bearing/seal rebuild...Did some cleaning/sanding...Then, I started on the cosmetics! Looks better, although only a quick, cheap paint job.

Still need to finish the 1st coat, then will be going over a second time.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Looks good.....You might consider replacing those chinese A&I teeth with better ones. Before I switched mine, I was replacing just about every one at least once during the season.


----------



## HayBones (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice work on the rake!! Its nice to know im not the only one jumping into the ag pool head first lol....Look forward to seeing this thread continue to grow!!


----------



## mrcubcadet (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, since my last post...I now have wheat coming out of the ground! Very glad to have a stand before winter, because...as mentioned before...that field sometimes holds water.

Also have been working on the ole' combine...It's just about ready to eat some wheat next year!


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

mrcubcadet said:


> I'm a teenager in central Indiana. Dad has farmed in his younger years, but got out of it and started renting out land about 15 years ago. He is a crop consultant for CPS, and didn't have time for much of his own farming.
> 
> For the past 3 years, I have made beans off of a 5 acre creek bottom, and help rake and do other odds and ends in the 20 acres of hay that we do on the halves with a couple different friends (one to round bale first cutting, other to square bale 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and rarely 5th). I have started collecting some hay equipment, starting with an #47 IH baler, MF conventional till drill, 10' Kewanee disk, and tomorrow..A NH 55 bar rake. Now all I really need is a mower, but I will be borrowing a friends until he gets out of hay, or just hiring it done.
> 
> Now, going on my 4th year of farming the 5 acre creek bottom...I am ready to try something new. Once the rain clears up, I am going to disk the bean stubble, and sow wheat. After running that (with the good ole' Gleaner K), I will sow what my dad reccomends..which is teff. After baling that, I am really wanting to start my own alalfa. This is very fertile and soft soil..always makes fair or better crops. What do ya'll reccommend? Will I be ok on this riverbed? It does lay wet, especially during the winter..I figure if I get a good stand next fall. I shall be alright. Thank ya'll in advance..This is a great forum!


I like the way you got your start. Sounds like you will do fine in what you do. kyfred


----------

